# "kernel BUG" when stopping xdm? (only with ati-drivers)

## hiroki

Hi,

I have a problem with the ATI-drivers (8.22.5). I am using xorg-x11-7.0-r1. I have an ATI Radeon Mobility 9600.

I have two configurations:

using the ati-drivers (fglrx)

using the xorg-x11-driver radeon (r300)

When using the ATI-drivers/fglrx I can start X (xdm) only once. As soon as I stop xdm, I get the following "kernel BUG" message:

 *Quote:*   

> ------------[ cut here ]------------
> 
> kernel BUG at <bad filename>:16105!
> 
> invalid operand: 0000 [#1]
> ...

 

But I can still work on the terminal. But as soon as I try to start X (xdm) again, my computer freezes, showing the terminal. I have to turn off the laptop and turn it on again.

If I use the xorg-driver (radeon/r300) I have no problems at all, I can stop and start X/xdm as often as I want, no problem.

Oh yeah, something else: if I try to unload the fglrx module (when X (xdm) is stopped) then the laptop freezes, too. Need to reboot then.

So my question is: why is that? And how can I fix it? I absolutely have no idea  :Sad: 

```
Section "dri"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    #Option "XkbVariant"   "nodeadkeys"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Touchpad"

    Driver "synaptics"

    Option "Protocol"   "auto-dev"

    Option "Device"     "/dev/input/event1"

    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

  Option        "LeftEdge"      "1700"

  Option        "RightEdge"     "5300"

  Option        "TopEdge"       "1700"

  Option        "BottomEdge"    "4200"

  Option        "FingerLow"     "25"

  Option        "FingerHigh"    "30"

  Option        "MaxTapTime"    "180"

  Option        "MaxTapMove"    "220"

  Option        "VertScrollDelta" "100"

  Option        "MinSpeed"      "0.09"

  Option        "MaxSpeed"      "0.18"

  Option        "AccelFactor"   "0.0015"

  Option        "SHMConfig"     "on"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier "USBmouse"

   Driver "mouse"

   Option "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

   Option "Device"   "/dev/input/mice"

   Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

   Option "SendCoreEvents" "true"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 91.1

    VertRefresh 60 - 100

    Option "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver      "vga"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

# ### generic DRI settings ###

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

# === misc DRI settings ===

    Option "mtrr"                       "off" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver has its own code for mtrr

# ### FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ###

# === Screen Management ===

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000100" 

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "AUTO, NONE"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "unspecified" 

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "unspecified" 

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0" 

# === TV-out Management ===

    Option "NoTV"                       "no"     

    Option "TVStandard"                 "NTSC-M"

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"     

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x06419064"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00b02c0b"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

# === Center Mode (Laptops only) ===

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

# === Pseudo Color Visuals (8-bit visuals) ===

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

# === QBS Management ===

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

# === FSAA Management ===

    Option "FSAAEnable"                 "no"

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

# === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "0"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "yes"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=4e50

    Screen 0

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier      "ATI r300"

        Driver          "radeon"

        Option          "AGPMode" "4"

        Option          "RenderAccel" "on"

# This two lines are needed to prevent fonts from being scrambled

        Option "XaaNoScanlineImageWriteRect"

        Option "XaaNoScanlineCPUToScreenColorExpandFill"

        # Misc

        BusID  "PCI:1:0:0"

        Screen 0

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    #Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Device      "ATI r300"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    #Option "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1400x1050"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

    EndSubsection

EndSection

#Section "Extensions"

#   Option "Composite" "Enable"

#EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Server Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.

    Screen "Screen0"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Touchpad" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice "USBmouse" "SendCoreEvents"

EndSection

### EOF ###
```

----------

## Luy

My computer has a Ati Radeon video board. and I have no problem with it. Exploring your xorg.conf you ar using a strange video adapter "fglrx" (try ati) . My sugestion is to try my configuration (in this part)

```

# $XdotOrg: xc/programs/Xserver/hw/xfree86/xorgconf.cpp,v 1.2 2004/04/23 19:20:02 eich Exp $

#

# Copyright (c) 1994-1998 by The XFree86 Project, Inc.

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

# 

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# THE XFREE86 PROJECT BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# SOFTWARE.

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of the XFree86 Project shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from the

# XFree86 Project.

#

# $XConsortium: XF86Conf.cpp /main/22 1996/10/23 11:43:51 kaleb $

# **********************************************************************

# This is a sample configuration file only, intended to illustrate

# what a config file might look like.  Refer to the XF86Config(4/5)

# man page for details about the format of this file. This man page

# is installed as /usr/share/man/man5/xorg.conf.5x 

# **********************************************************************

# The ordering of sections is not important in version 4.0 and later.

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath   "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

    # For XFS, uncomment this and comment the others

    # FontPath   "unix/:-1"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

# ModulePath can be used to set a search path for the X server modules.

# The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath   "/usr/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this is an optional section which is used to specify

# which run-time loadable modules to load when the X server starts up.

# **********************************************************************

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load   "dbe"

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection   "extmod"

   Option   "omit xfree86-dga"

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load   "type1"

    Load   "freetype"

# This loads other modules

    Load   "synaptics"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.  This contains various server-wide Options.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option   "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence

# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key

# events.

#    Option   "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option   "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option   "DontZoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option   "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client.

#    Option   "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings.

    #Option   "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option   "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

# Set the basic blanking screen saver timeout.

    #Option   "blank time"   "10"   # 10 minutes

# Set the DPMS timeouts.  These are set here because they are global

# rather than screen-specific.  These settings alone don't enable DPMS.

# It is enabled per-screen (or per-monitor), and even then only when

# the driver supports it.

    #Option   "standby time"   "20"

    #Option   "suspend time"   "30"

    #Option   "off time"   "60"

# On some platform the server needs to estimate the sizes of PCI

# memory and pio ranges. This is done by assuming that PCI ranges

# don't overlap. Some broken BIOSes tend to set ranges of inactive

# devices wrong. Here one can adjust how aggressive the assumptions

# should be. Default is 0.

# Option   "EstimateSizesAggresively" "0"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"

    Driver   "keyboard"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris), comment

# out the above line, and uncomment the following line.

#    Option   "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Set the keyboard auto repeat parameters.  Not all platforms implement

# this.

    #Option   "AutoRepeat"   "500 5"

# Specifiy which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1)).

#    Option   "Xleds"   "1 2 3"

# To disable the XKEYBOARD extension, uncomment XkbDisable.

#    Option   "XkbDisable"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a European

# keyboard, you will probably want to use one of:

#

#    Option   "XkbModel"   "pc102"

#    Option   "XkbModel"   "pc105"

#

# If you have a Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#

#    Option   "XkbModel"   "microsoft"

#

# If you have a US "windows" keyboard you will want:

#

#    Option   "XkbModel"   "pc104"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#

#    Option   "XkbLayout"   "de"

#

# or:

#

#    Option   "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option   "XkbVariant"   "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#

#    Option   "XkbOptions"   "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the settings for xorg

#

    #Option   "CoreKeyboard"

    #Option   "Xkbrules"   "xorg"

    Option   "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option   "XkbLayout"   "br"

    Option   "XkbVariant"   "us_intl"

    Option   "XkbOptions"   ""

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Sony Vaio Keys"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option      "Protocol"   "evdev"

    Option      "Dev Name"   "Sony Vaio Keys"

    Option   "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option   "XkbLayout"   "br"

    Option   "XkbVariant"   "us_intl"

    Option   "XkbOptions"   ""

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "PS/2 Mouse"

    Driver   "mouse"

    #Option   "CorePointer"

# The mouse protocol and device.  The device is normally set to /dev/mouse,

# which is usually a symbolic link to the real device.

    #Option   "Protocol"   "Microsoft"

    Option   "Device"   "/dev/ps2mouse"

# On platforms where PnP mouse detection is supported the following

# protocol setting can be used when using a newer PnP mouse:

#    Option   "Protocol"   "Auto"

# When using mouse connected to a PS/2 port (aka "MousePort"), set the

# the protocol as follows.  On some platforms some other settings may

# be available.

    Option "Protocol"   "PS/2"

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris), use

# the following instead of any of the lines above.  The Device line

# is not required in this case.

#    Option   "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

    Option   "Emulate3Buttons"   "true"

#    Option   "Emulate3Timeout"   "50"

    Option   "ZAxisMapping"      "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse USB"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option   "Protocol"   "auto"

    # device is usually a symbolic link to the real device

    Option   "Device"   "/dev/usbmouse"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Synaptics Touchpad"

    Driver      "synaptics"

    # device is usually a symbolic link to the real device

    Option    "Device"           "/dev/touchpad"

    Option    "Protocol"         "auto-dev"

    #Option    "SendCoreEvents"   "true"

    #Option    "ZAxisMapping"     "Y"

    #Option    "Emulate3Buttons"  "true"

    #Option    "Emulate3Timeout" "100"

    

    # Next line required only if you want to disable the mousepad while typing:

    #Option "SHMConfig" "on"

    

    # Tweak this option as you like, it works anyway, have a look in

    # /usr/share/doc/synaptics*/README.gz for more options

    Option   "LeftEdge"                "120"

    Option   "RightEdge"               "830"

    Option   "TopEdge"                 "120"

    Option   "BottomEdge"              "650"

    Option   "FingerLow"               "14"

    Option   "FingerHigh"              "15"

    Option   "MaxTapTime"              "180"

    Option   "MaxTapMove"              "110"

    Option   "EmulateMidButtonTime"   "75"

    Option   "VertScrollDelta"         "20"

    Option   "HorizScrollDelta"        "20"

    Option   "MinSpeed"                "0.30"

    Option   "MaxSpeed"                "0.75"

    Option   "AccelFactor"             "0.015"

    Option   "EdgeMotionSpeed"         "200"

    Option   "EdgeMotionMinSpeed"      "200"

    Option   "EdgeMotionMaxSpeed"      "200"

    Option   "CircularScrolling"       "1"

    Option   "CircScrollDelta"         "0.1"

    Option   "CircScrollTrigger"       "2"

    Option   "UpDownScrolling"         "1"

    

    #Option   "TouchpadOff"             "0"

    #Option     "Repeater"      "/dev/ps2mouse"

EndSection

# Some examples of extended input devices

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier   "spaceball"

#    Driver   "magellan"

#    Option   "Device"   "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier   "spaceball2"

#    Driver   "spaceorb"

#    Option   "Device"   "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier   "touchscreen0"

#    Driver   "microtouch"

#    Option   "Device"   "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option   "MinX"      "1412"

#    Option   "MaxX"      "15184"

#    Option   "MinY"      "15372"

#    Option   "MaxY"      "1230"

#    Option   "ScreenNumber"   "0"

#    Option   "ReportingMode"   "Scaled"

#    Option   "ButtonNumber"   "1"

#    Option   "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier   "touchscreen1"

#    Driver   "elo2300"

#    Option   "Device"   "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option   "MinX"      "231"

#    Option   "MaxX"      "3868"

#    Option   "MinY"      "3858"

#    Option   "MaxY"      "272"

#    Option   "ScreenNumber"   "0"

#    Option   "ReportingMode"   "Scaled"

#    Option   "ButtonThreshold"   "17"

#    Option   "ButtonNumber"   "1"

#    Option   "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier   "Monitor 1 LCD"

    Option   "DPMS"

    Modeline   "1280x800@60" 83.91 1280 1312 1624 1656 800 816 824 841

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

# The identifier line must be present.

    Identifier   "Monitor 2 Genérico"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   31.5  # typical for a single frequency fixed-sync monitor

#    HorizSync   30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync   31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync   15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh   60  # typical for a single frequency fixed-sync monitor

#    VertRefresh   50-100        # multisync

#    VertRefresh   60, 65        # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    VertRefresh   40-50, 80-100 # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# Modes can be specified in two formats.  A compact one-line format, or

# a multi-line format.

# A generic VGA 640x480 mode (hsync = 31.5kHz, refresh = 60Hz)

# These two are equivalent

#    ModeLine "640x480" 25.175 640 664 760 800 480 491 493 525

#    Mode "640x480"

#        DotClock   25.175

#        HTimings   640 664 760 800

#        VTimings   480 491 493 525

#    EndMode

# These two are equivalent

#    ModeLine "1024x768i" 45 1024 1048 1208 1264 768 776 784 817 Interlace

    Mode "1024x768i"

        DotClock   45

        HTimings   1024 1048 1208 1264

        VTimings   768 776 784 817

        Flags      "Interlace"

    EndMode

# If a monitor has DPMS support, that can be indicated here.  This will

# enable DPMS when the monitor is used with drivers that support it.

#    Option   "dpms"

# If a monitor requires that the sync signals be superimposed on the

# green signal, the following option will enable this when used with

# drivers that support it.  Only a relatively small range of hardware

# (and drivers) actually support this.

#    Option   "sync on green"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

Section "Device"

# The Identifier must be present.

    Identifier   "Generic VGA"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver   "vga"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset   "generic"

# Various other lines can be specified to override the driver's automatic

# detection code.  In most cases they are not needed.

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks   25.2 28.3

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID   "PCI:0:10:0"

# Various option lines can be added here as required.  Some options

# are more appropriate in Screen sections, Display subsections or even

# Monitor sections.

#    Option   "hw cursor" "off"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon IGP 340M"

    Driver   "ati"

    BusID   "PCI:1:5:0"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

# The Identifier, Device and Monitor lines must be present

    Identifier   "Ordinary Screen"

    Device   "Generic VGA"

    Monitor   "Monitor 1 LCD"

# The favoured Depth and/or Bpp may be specified here

    DefaultDepth 16

    SubSection "Display"

        Depth   16

        Modes   "1024x768"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier      "Auxiliary Screen"

    #Device      "ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon IGP 340M"

    Device      "Generic VGA"

    #Monitor      "Monitor 1 LCD"

    Monitor      "Monitor 2 Genérico"

    Option      "no accel"

    DefaultDepth   16

#    DefaultDepth   24

    SubSection "Display"

   Depth      16

   Modes      "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection "Display"

   Depth      24

   Modes      "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier      "Default Screen"

    Device      "ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon IGP 340M"

    Monitor      "Monitor 1 LCD"

    DefaultDepth   24

    SubSection      "Display"

        Depth      24

        Modes      "1280x800"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier   "Main Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen   "Default Screen"

    #Screen   "Screen MGA 1"   ""   ""   ""   "Screen MGA 2"

    #Screen   "Screen MGA 2"   ""   ""   "Screen MGA 1"   ""

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".  In this example, "Mouse1" is the core pointer,

# and "Mouse2" is an extended input device that also generates core

# pointer events (i.e., both mice will move the standard pointer).

    #InputDevice         "PS/2 Mouse" "CorePointer"

    #InputDevice         "PS/2 Mouse" "AlwaysCore"

    #InputDevice         "Synaptics Touchpad" "SendCoreEvents"

    #InputDevice         "Synaptics Touchpad" "AlwaysCore"

    InputDevice         "Synaptics Touchpad" "Corepointer"

    #InputDevice         "Mouse USB"

    InputDevice    "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier   "another layout"

    Screen   "Default Screen" LeftOf "Ordinary Screen"

    InputDevice   "PS/2 Mouse" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier   "simple layout"

    Screen   "Ordinary Screen"

    InputDevice   "PS/2 Mouse" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Mode   0666

EndSection

```

Look and try specialy this part

```

Section "Files"

    RgbPath   "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load   "dbe"

    SubSection   "extmod"

   Option   "omit xfree86-dga"

    EndSubSection

    Load   "type1"

    Load   "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"

    Driver   "keyboard"

    Option   "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option   "XkbLayout"   "br"

    Option   "XkbVariant"   "us_intl"

    Option   "XkbOptions"   ""

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "PS/2 Mouse"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option   "Device"   "/dev/psaux"

    Option "Protocol"   "PS/2"

    Option   "Emulate3Buttons"   "true"

    Option   "ZAxisMapping"      "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier   "Monitor 1 LCD"

    Option   "DPMS"

    Modeline   "1280x800@60" 83.91 1280 1312 1624 1656 800 816 824 841

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon IGP 340M"

    Driver   "ati"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier      "Default Screen"

    Device      "ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon IGP 340M"

    Monitor      "Monitor 1 LCD"

    DefaultDepth   24

    SubSection      "Display"

        Depth      24

        Modes      "1280x800"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier   "Main Layout"

    Screen   "Default Screen"

    InputDevice         "PS/2 Mouse" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice    "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

----------

## candrews

I likewise get this kernel panic. I thought it was just me - I'm glad to see I'm not alone!

----------

## pmouse

the "fglrx" is because of the ati-drivers, and is not the cause of the problem.

I too experiences this, on my T42/Raedon 9600. It's defintely a bug and should be reported...

On a side note, I think this also causes the CRT out to break. I can't get any projector output under X, only under console.

Regards,

Peter

----------

## Admiral_Trigger_Happy

Are you guys using the 2.6.15 kernel?

It won't work with most ATI drivers atm

----------

## hiroki

 *Admiral_Trigger_Happy wrote:*   

> Are you guys using the 2.6.15 kernel?
> 
> It won't work with most ATI drivers atm

 

oic, well, that would explain it  :Wink: 

i am using gentoo-sources-2.6.15-r7 now. r5 before.

well then...   :Confused: 

----------

## Admiral_Trigger_Happy

I tried to upgrade to the 2.6.15, but downgraded due to the ati driver not working nicely

There is a new ati driver, hopefully it won't be long to its in portage

----------

## pmouse

new driver is out!!

testing now

----------

## pmouse

 *pmouse wrote:*   

> new driver is out!!
> 
> testing now

 

can't get it emerged tho

needs glibc 2.4, which needs nptl-only, which breaks matlab

----------

## ranyus

 *candrews wrote:*   

> I likewise get this kernel panic. I thought it was just me - I'm glad to see I'm not alone!

 

I've the same problem (using fglrx driver), and I've noticed that if I comment "Load glx" in my xorg.conf, all works well apart the 3D acceleration...Are there ideas??  :Shocked: 

----------

## seiichiro0185

same problem here. When using ati-drivers >8.21.7-r1 I get a Kernel-panic when shuting down the system, during stopping gdm (hard freeze, only turning off with the powerbutton works). Same thing happens if I unload the fglrx-module with rmmod. I'm using gentoo-sources-2.6.15-r1, my card is a mobility radeon M10 (9700 Mobility). The new 8.23.7 driver didn't help, still freezing.

seiichiro0185

----------

## pmouse

it's a kernel problem, newer driver/glibc 2.4 does not fix this.

--- as of March 14, 06'

----------

## prior_philip

Same here. Notebook hangs up when sending it to suspend or hibernate. I'll change the graphics chip to nvidia  :Very Happy: 

----------

## chrb

Make sure you have the correct AGP driver for your motherboard (eg. intel-agp), and try setting UseFastTLS to 2 in xorg.conf.

----------

## VooDooSuN

Same here...

Kernel 2.6.15-r7

fglrx 8.22.5

after i changed my mouse settings to this:

```

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse1"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option     "Protocol" "evdev"

        Option        "Dev Name" "Razer Razer Copperhead Laser Mouse" # cat /proc/bus/input/devices

        Option        "Dev Phys" "usb-0000:00:02.0-1/input0" # cat /proc/bus/input/devices

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0" # /dev/input/event0 works too

        Option      "Resolution" "2000"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "6 7"

        Option      "buttons" "7"

     Option      "Emulate3Buttons" "off" 

```

its not possible to start up gdm, it crashs directly after the start command....

no prob to start up with "normal" mouse settings ... but then it crashs if i try to stop the gdm or wanne reboot.

UseFastTLS = "2" also dont solve the prob... ^^

----------

## VooDooSuN

okay ... found my start up problem ... 

there was a typO in in mouse device setting ...

so gdm starts up again... but the crashes after shutting down gdm, it still there... 

i also tested out the "new" ATI 8.23.7 driver... no changes... 

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## xavan

Does someone test the sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.16-r1?

----------

## VooDooSuN

Nope ... sorry m8 

havent testet it till yet... 

i think.... i will wait... till the first 2.6.16-x stable version is out.

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## seiichiro0185

I'm using gentoo-sources-2.6.16-r1, no change, still the same behavior   :Crying or Very sad: 

seiichiro0185

----------

## annunaki2k2

Thought I'd just add my 2 cents as well.

I'm having the exact same problem - kernel panic after unloading X then trying to reload it.

Can't be sure when it first started, but it must be very recent...

Could it be gcc 4/glibc2.4 related?

```
kryten ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1_pre7-r4 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-4.0.3, glibc-2.4-r1, 2.6.16-gentoo-r1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.16-gentoo-r1 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 3200+

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.0_pre17

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5, 2.4.2-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.91.0.6

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -mfpmath=sse,387 -fforce-addr -fno-align-labels -falign-functions=16 -falign-loops=4 -falign-jumps=4 -maccumulate-outgoing-args -fprefetch-loop-arrays -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/eselect/compiler /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -mfpmath=sse,387 -fforce-addr -fno-align-labels -falign-functions=16 -falign-loops=4 -falign-jumps=4 -maccumulate-outgoing-args -fprefetch-loop-arrays -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache confcache distlocks metadata-transfer prelink sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.blueyonder.co.uk http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/ http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/ http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/gentoo/ http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo"

LANG="en_GB"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="en_GB"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage /usr/local/overlays/gnome-experimental"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="/ 3dnow 3dnowext 7zip X a52 aac aalib acpi aim alsa apache2 audiofile avi bidi bitmap bitmap-fonts bluetooth bonobo bzip2 cairo caps cdda cddb cdio cdparanoia cdr cjk cli crypt ctype cups curl dba dbus dga dhcp divx4linux dpms dri dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo evolution exif expat faad fastbuild fastcgi fbcon ffmpeg fglrx firefox flac flash foomaticdb force-cgi-redirect fortran ftp fuse gb gd gdbm gif gimp glibc-omitfp gnome gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml hal icq ieee1394 imagemagick imlib ipv6 isdnlog jabber jack java javascript jikes joystick jpeg kerberos krb4 lcms ldap libg++ libvisual libwww linguas_en_GB lirc live lm_sensors mad matroska memlimit migemo mikmod mime ming mjpeg mmx mmx2 mmxext mng modplug mozilla moznocompose moznoirc moznomail mozsvg mp3 mp4 mpeg mpi mppe-mppc msn musepack nas nautilus ncurses network nforce2 nfs nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin oav odbc offensive ogg oggvorbis on-the-fly-crypt opengl oscar pam pcre pda pdflib perl pic pmu png posix ppds pppd prelude python qt quicktime radeon readline real rtc samba sasl scanner sdl session shorten simplexml slp sndfile snmp soap sockets sox speex spell spl sse ssl stream sysfs syslog szip tcltk tcpd theora tiff tokenizer truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb userlocales v4l v4l2 vcd videos vidix vorbis win32codecs wma wmf x264 x86 xinerama xml xml2 xmms xorg xosd xpm xprint xsl xv xvid yahoo zlib elibc_glibc input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_joystick input_devices_evdev kernel_linux userland_GNU video_cards_fglrx video_cards_ati video_cards_vesa"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALLe issue. here is my set-up:

```

----------

## seiichiro0185

 *Quote:*   

> Could it be gcc 4/glibc2.4 related?

 

not really, I'm using stable gcc-3.4.4 and glibc-2.3.5-r2...

seiichiro0185

----------

## Jkay

I love forum search!  :Wink: 

I am having the exact same problem, with the same errors in the log file. GDM crashes on re-start .. INITIAL system start is fine tho. This means I can never log out   :Rolling Eyes: 

LUCKILY I can log in using openssh from the windows box (putty) in the other room here in order to do a clean shut-down/reboot with the reboot command.

```
kernel 2.6.15-gentoo-r1

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: RADEON 9800 XT Generic

OpenGL version string: 2.0.5582 (8.21.7)

```

----------

## annunaki2k2

 *seiichiro0185 wrote:*   

> not really, I'm using stable gcc-3.4.4 and glibc-2.3.5-r2...

 

You sunk my battle ship!

Could it be model specific? I have a 9800 XT in my work horse, but my laptop (which doesn't seem to experience the problem) has a mobile 9800.

----------

## seiichiro0185

 *annunaki2k2 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Could it be model specific? I have a 9800 XT in my work horse, but my laptop (which doesn't seem to experience the problem) has a mobile 9800.

 

I'm experiencing this on a laptop with an Radeon 9700 Mobility (as I wrote before), and the hiroki and pmouse seem to have a Mobility 9600. So at least it isn't one specific model, but it seems (from all who have postet which cards they use) that it affects the 9x00 series.

What I noticed when I read through the thread once more is: it seems that everyone is using gentoo-sources. Maybe its related to one of the gentoo-patches? I'll go and give vanilla-sources a try (altough this means that some other things may stop working)...

[EDIT]

Just installed vanilla-sources-2.6.15.1 and ati-drivers-8.23.7 and it shows the same behavior as before. I still get the kernel bug when stoping xdm   :Crying or Very sad: . So gentoo-patches aren't the problem.

[/EDIT]

seiichiro0185

----------

## Jkay

So ... gdm starts perfectly, but any further gdm stop/start causes it to seize up. The kernel itself is still running, but any local user is now blocked from shell/GUI access. Remote SSH connections work perfectly tho so the system, as a whole, is intact and operating.

The $100 question is "what is different about subsequent gdm operations with regard to the initial one?"

If it works the first time, why does it completely freeze on any further executions??

----------

## seiichiro0185

 *Jkay wrote:*   

> So ... gdm starts perfectly, but any further gdm stop/start causes it to seize up. The kernel itself is still running, but any local user is now blocked from shell/GUI access. Remote SSH connections work perfectly tho so the system, as a whole, is intact and operating.
> 
> The $100 question is "what is different about subsequent gdm operations with regard to the initial one?"
> 
> If it works the first time, why does it completely freeze on any further executions??

 

The difference is that gdm gets stopped for any start after the initial one, which isn't the case for the initial start. And during stopping gdm the kernel bug occures (for me e.g. it also happens if I shutdown the machine. As soon as gdm gets stopped --> kernel bug). So the question is "What does gdm do during shutdow that causes fglrx-driver/kernel to freeze?"

seiichiro0185

----------

## kcbanner

I had this problem when I ~amd64 the ati-drivers. The stable ones for amd64 dont seem to have a problem...but they do not allow me aboce 5 fps in games  :Razz: 

Kernel downgrade, or driver upgrade  :Razz: 

----------

## Fromeo

I've been getting the same problems with ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1 and kernel 2.6.15-r1, and I've noticed that in /var/log/messages, I'm getting some MTRR errors immediately before the kernel panic.  Think they're related?

```
Apr 10 22:49:18 hobbes mtrr: no MTRR for e8000000,400000 found

Apr 10 22:49:18 hobbes mtrr: no MTRR for e8400000,100000 found

Apr 10 22:49:18 hobbes mtrr: no MTRR for e8500000,80000 found

Apr 10 22:49:18 hobbes mtrr: no MTRR for e8580000,40000 found

Apr 10 22:49:18 hobbes mtrr: no MTRR for e85c0000,8000 found

Apr 10 22:49:18 hobbes mtrr: no MTRR for e85c8000,4000 found

Apr 10 22:49:18 hobbes mtrr: no MTRR for e85cc000,1000 found

Apr 10 22:49:18 hobbes ------------[ cut here ]------------

Apr 10 22:49:18 hobbes kernel BUG at arch/i386/mm/pageattr.c:137!

Apr 10 22:49:18 hobbes invalid operand: 0000 [#1]

Apr 10 22:49:18 hobbes Modules linked in: snd_seq snd_ymfpci snd_ac97_codec snd_ac97_bus snd_pcm snd_opl3_lib snd_timer snd_hwdep snd_page_alloc snd_mpu401_uart snd_rawmidi snd_seq_device snd soundcore vicam videodev fglrx agpgart usb_storage scsi_mod uhci_hcd usbcore

Apr 10 22:49:18 hobbes CPU:    0

Apr 10 22:49:18 hobbes EIP:    0060:[<c0117755>]    Tainted: P      VLI

Apr 10 22:49:18 hobbes EFLAGS: 00013082   (2.6.15-gentoo-r1)

Apr 10 22:49:18 hobbes EIP is at __change_page_attr+0x135/0x1c0

Apr 10 22:49:18 hobbes eax: 00008c40   ebx: 13f40000   ecx: c1008c40   edx: 13c001e3

Apr 10 22:49:18 hobbes esi: c0462d3c   edi: c1000000   ebp: 00000163   esp: d6322e6c

Apr 10 22:49:18 hobbes ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

Apr 10 22:49:18 hobbes Process X (pid: 7642, threadinfo=d6322000 task=d62a1560)

Apr 10 22:49:18 hobbes Stack: d3f40000 d3f3f000 13c001e3 d3f40000 c127e800 00000010 00003246 00000011

Apr 10 22:49:18 hobbes c0117820 c127e800 00000163 d5c02b80 d8ea0000 00000004 00001000 c011742b

Apr 10 22:49:18 hobbes c127e600 00000011 00000163 c1000000 00000000 d8d015eb d8ea0000 00000010

Apr 10 22:49:18 hobbes Call Trace:

Apr 10 22:49:18 hobbes [<c0117820>] change_page_attr+0x40/0x70

Apr 10 22:49:18 hobbes [<c011742b>] iounmap+0xab/0xe0

Apr 10 22:49:18 hobbes [<d8d015eb>] agp_generic_free_gatt_table+0x6b/0xe0 [fglrx]

Apr 10 22:49:18 hobbes [<d8d0919f>] agp_backend_cleanup+0xf/0x60 [fglrx]

Apr 10 22:49:18 hobbes [<d8d091f0>] agp_power+0x0/0x30 [fglrx]

Apr 10 22:49:18 hobbes [<d8d0d617>] __ke_agp_uninit+0x17/0x20 [fglrx]

Apr 10 22:49:18 hobbes [<d8d256a5>] _firegl_release_agp+0x15/0x140 [fglrx]

Apr 10 22:49:18 hobbes [<d8d12c85>] firegl_takedown+0x335/0xb80 [fglrx]

Apr 10 22:49:18 hobbes [<d8d1202f>] firegl_release+0x12f/0x190 [fglrx]

Apr 10 22:49:18 hobbes [<c0159e14>] __fput+0x144/0x180

Apr 10 22:49:18 hobbes [<c0158306>] filp_close+0x46/0x90

Apr 10 22:49:18 hobbes [<c01583a3>] sys_close+0x53/0x70

Apr 10 22:49:18 hobbes [<c01030a9>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

Apr 10 22:49:18 hobbes Code: 09 d0 89 44 24 08 8b 44 24 0c 89 44 24 04 e8 83 fe ff ff 89 d9 e9 46 ff ff ff 80 3e 00 78 0c 09 eb 89 1e ff 49 04 e9 45 ff ff ff <0f> 0b 89 00 ab 66 39 c0 e9 38 ff ff ff 8b 15 c8 02 3e c0 8d 41
```

----------

## Untux

Have you tried to apply this patch : fglrx-2.6.15-if0.patch, available here :gentoo bug id=120977 ? (i tried but i get an error during patch process... i'm not sure i use the proper procedure to apply it)

----------

## seiichiro0185

 *tutux wrote:*   

> Have you tried to apply this patch : fglrx-2.6.15-if0.patch, available here :gentoo bug id=120977 ? (i tried but i get an error during patch process... i'm not sure i use the proper procedure to apply it)

 

I had a look at the patch, and also got the "1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- saving rejects to file firegl_public.c.rej". I looked into firegl_public.c and found that the fix which the patch will apply is allready there in 8.23.7. So this won't help. I also tried to reverse the patch, but the kernel bug still appeared  :Crying or Very sad: 

seiichiro0185

----------

## seiichiro0185

Bad news for all that hoped the new drivers ( 8.24.8 ) will resolve the kernel-bug issue. I just tried them (on kernel 2.6.15-gentoo-r1, xorg-6.8.2) and I still get the kernel bug/kernel panic when stopping gdm...

Damn I would have changed my graphicscard to nvidia, unfortunately this isn't possible in a Laptop  :Crying or Very sad: . Why can't these ATI-Guys not resolve such an issue?! Its the third release which has this problem!!! I mean they have fulltime developers but i doubt they even have looked at this problem only once  :Evil or Very Mad: ! This isn't the way to treat paying customers. I hope the open-source r300 driver will get complete soon, so we can get rid of this s**t ATI calls a driver..

(excuse my rant but I'm realy pissed how ATI treats linux-support..)

seiichiro0185

----------

## Untux

 *seiichiro0185 wrote:*   

> (excuse my rant but I'm realy pissed how ATI treats linux-support..)

 

...again you point me in the right direction : i have to buy a laptop soon, i'll just make sure to buy one with NO_ATI inside.  :Idea: 

----------

## dacoool

Hi there,

the same shit :/

gentoo-sources-2.6.16-xyz

new ati drivers...

Radeon 9600Pro Adv

Radeon 7000 xyz

Next time it will be nvidia again....

----------

## -fenice-

Same here : using a 9700 mobility radeon on a Asus Laptop (no choice... if only I could change this)... The problem applies to xdm, gdm and kdm... When I close an X session, there is a kernel panic...

----------

## kovvu

Same problem here.At the same time, although I do initially manage to start X and fglrx loads correctly, I get only as far as gnome-panel loading before the desktop freezes. The nm-applet is the only icon visible in the notification area. I can't even right click on the desktop. I eventually just disabled dri in xorg.conf and went ahead without acceleration-for now.  Before that,  I did discover that killing the gdm process before restarting xdm or closing X does not cause the kernel panic that you folks describe and that I experienced..

----------

## Rescue9

I just kindof skimmed before posting so don't flame me.    :Confused: 

I've tried a few different things to debug the underlying problem, and have noticed something a bit weird.

After booting, and having xdm start automatically but not logging in I've 

```
CTRL+ALT+F1
```

 to get to a shell. I then login as root, and run 

```
/etc/init.d/xdm stop
```

 After running this, xorg seems to crap out. I also have noticed that I can't restart xdm. 

The strange thing is that X still shows up as a running process in 

```
ps -A
```

I'm wondering.... if X could "properly" terminate, would our issues be solved?

----------

## Jimmy Jazz

 *seiichiro0185 wrote:*   

>  *Jkay wrote:*   So ... gdm starts perfectly, but any further gdm stop/start causes it to seize up. The kernel itself is still running, but any local user is now blocked from shell/GUI access. Remote SSH connections work perfectly tho so the system, as a whole, is intact and operating.
> 
> The $100 question is "what is different about subsequent gdm operations with regard to the initial one?"
> 
> If it works the first time, why does it completely freeze on any further executions?? 
> ...

 

tune your gdm.conf  :Wink: 

```

AlwaysRestartServer=true

```

Jj

----------

## angie

i had the same problem and just upgraded my kernel to linux-2.6.16-gentoo-r3 and this solved the problem...

----------

## seiichiro0185

 *angie wrote:*   

> i had the same problem and just upgraded my kernel to linux-2.6.16-gentoo-r3 and this solved the problem...

 

cool, works for me too, I just upgraded to gentoo-sources-2.6.16-r4 and ati-drivers-8.24.8 (marked as -* in portage) and the kernel bug/kernel panic is gone!!  :Mr. Green:  :Mr. Green:  :Mr. Green:  :Mr. Green: 

seiichiro0185

----------

## -fenice-

eeh? I'm using 2.6.16 but only testing ati-drivers and I still have that bug...   :Sad: 

btw, how do I emerge something marked as "-*" in portage? I still haven't found anything in the doc as far as now...

----------

## seiichiro0185

you can merge the -* marked drivers by adding "x11-drivers/ati-drivers -*" (without quotes) to /etc/portage/package.keywords.

btw. did the bug occur again for me, but only under rare conditions when restarting xdm many times. so it seems its not solved completely yet, but its a lot better than before the upgrade.

----------

## ojansen

Hi, 

i just want to say that my laptop shows the same error ACER Extensa 3000 WLMi. The latest really stable situation i had with 2.6.13-gentoo-r3 and ati-drivers 8.14.13

I've tested every 2.6.15 and 2.6.16 kernels up to -r4 without success. sometime the machine is completely frozen (only the powerbutton helps) and somtime i can login via ssh. I've even updated the gcc and played around with all (or at least lot of) combinations of agpgart, intel-agp, ati-internal agp, "UseFastTLS", "BlockSignalsOnLock", "UseInternalAGPGART",

"ForceGenericCPU", ....

 :Sad: 

I would be very glad to read about a solution.

btw. the kororaa XGL live Demo runs without problems. I've tried the kernel .config and xorg.conf from there - but even this did not help...

Olaf

----------

## xavan

Same problem for me :

```

Portage 2.0.54 (default-linux/amd64/2006.0, gcc-3.4.4, glibc-2.3.5-r2, 2.6.16-ge

ntoo-r5 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.16-gentoo-r5 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3500+

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14

dev-lang/python:     2.4.2

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=k8"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share

/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/shar

e/config /usr/share/texmf/dvipdfm/config/ /usr/share/texmf/dvips/config/ /usr/sh

are/texmf/tex/generic/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/platex/config/ /usr/share/tex

mf/xdvi/ /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/eselect/compiler /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=k8"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.b                                                                           elnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/                                                                           gentoo ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo "

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="amd64 X acpi alsa apache2 audiofile avi berkdb bitmap-fonts browserplugin b                                                                           zip2 cdr cli crypt cups cvs divx4linux dri dvd dvdr eds emacs emboss encode esd                                                                            ethereal exif expat fam fbcon ffmpeg flac foomaticdb fortran ftp gd gif glut gno                                                                           me gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal howl icq idn imap imlib innodb interbase iodbc ipv                                                                           6 isdnlog jabber java jpeg junit kde kerberos lcms ldap libwww lzw lzw-tiff mad                                                                            matroska mime mng mozilla mp3 mpeg msn msql mssql ncurses nls nptl nsplugin oci8                                                                            odbc ogg oggvorbis openal opengl oracle oscar pam pcre pda pdflib perl png pnp                                                                            postgres ppds pppd python qt quicktime readline reflection samba scanner sdl ses                                                                           sion sharedmem snmp soap sockets spell spl sqlite ssl svg tcpd tetex tiff truety                                                                           pe truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev usb vorbis xine xinerama xml2 xmms xorg xpm x                                                                           sl xv xvid yahoo zlib linguas_fr userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

And ati-drivers :

```

xavan@xavan ~ $ glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating,

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read,

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

client glx vendor string: ATI

client glx version string: 1.3

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float,

    GLX_ATI_render_texture

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_multisample

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: RADEON XPRESS 200 Series SW TCL Generic

OpenGL version string: 2.0.5755 (8.24.8)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array,

    GL_S3_s3tc, GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_fragment_program,

    GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow, GL_ARB_fragment_shader,

    GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_occlusion_query, GL_ARB_point_parameters,

    GL_ARB_point_sprite, GL_ARB_shader_objects, GL_ARB_shading_language_100,

    GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_shadow_ambient, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_ARB_texture_compression, GL_ARB_texture_cube_map,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_texture_env_combine,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix,

    GL_ARB_vertex_blend, GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, GL_ARB_vertex_program,

    GL_ARB_vertex_shader, GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_ARB_draw_buffers,

    GL_ATI_draw_buffers, GL_ATI_envmap_bumpmap, GL_ATI_fragment_shader,

    GL_ATI_separate_stencil, GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3,

    GL_ATI_texture_float, GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once, GL_ATI_vertex_streams,

    GL_ATIX_texture_env_combine3, GL_ATIX_texture_env_route,

    GL_ATIX_vertex_shader_output_point_size, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra,

    GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, GL_EXT_blend_minmax,

    GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint,

    GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_framebuffer_object,

    GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_point_parameters,

    GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color,

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap,

    GL_EXT_texgen_reflection, GL_EXT_texture3D,

    GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc, GL_EXT_texture_cube_map,

    GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic,

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp,

    GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_vertex_array,

    GL_EXT_vertex_shader, GL_HP_occlusion_test, GL_NV_blend_square,

    GL_NV_occlusion_query, GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_SGI_color_matrix,

    GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x27 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x28 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x29 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x2a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x2b 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x2c 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x2d 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x2e 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x2f 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x30 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x31 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x32 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x33 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x34 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x35 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x36 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x37 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x38 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x39 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x3a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x3b 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x3c 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x3d 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x3e 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x3f 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  6 1 None

0x40 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  6 1 None

0x41 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  6 1 None

0x42 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  6 1 None

0x43 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x44 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x45 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x46 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x47 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x48 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x49 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x4a 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x4b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x4c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x4d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x4e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x4f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x50 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x51 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x52 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x53 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x54 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x55 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x56 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x57 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x58 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x59 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x5a 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x5b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x5c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x5d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x5e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x5f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  6 1 None

0x60 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  6 1 None

0x61 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  6 1 None

0x62 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  6 1 None

```

----------

## ojansen

Hello, 

on my machine i nearly solved the problem. The only remaining issue is that i can only switch to a vt the 1st time i start X. But i can switch back to X without locks.

Configuration:

ati-drivers 8.23.7

kernel 2.6.16-r6 agpgart, intel_agp, vesa-framebuffer compiled in

(no ati-agp or radeon!)

Device section from xorg.conf:

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter connector 0"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "0"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "no"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"  

    Screen 0

EndSection

Regards

    Olaf

----------

## yetop

 *ojansen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ati-drivers 8.23.7
> 
> kernel 2.6.16-r6 agpgart, intel_agp, vesa-framebuffer compiled in
> ...

 

tks, you give me the right way. my problem has gone.  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## -fenice-

yeeep! same here : logout crashes have disappeared!

----------

## VooDooSuN

*grmpf*   :Evil or Very Mad: 

not here... same settings (kernel 2.6.16-r6 agpgart, intel_agp, vesa-framebuffer, ati-drivers 8.23.7) .. but the same prob... 

 :Exclamation:   :Question:   :Exclamation: 

----------

## lecuyerjm

XDM dump a beautiful kernel panic when I try to /etc/init.d/xdm stop

Laptop still froze on reboot because of that problem

----------

## hess

Here's a question for you guys.  If you get the kernel crash when you reboot/poweroff, how are you rebooting/poweroffing?  I have the same problem, kernel crash with a stack trace whenever I do poweroff, reboot, etc. in a terminal.  However, when I use the Gnome GUI to do the same (i.e. with Desktop -> Log Out), I don't have the problem.  What could that mean?

I'm running gentoo-sources-2.6.16-r7 with ati-drivers-8.24.8, and I have a Mobility Radeon X1300.

I followed the stack trace around a little bit, and I found that there was a WARN coming from the kernel at line 541 of arch/i386/kernel/smp.c because IRQs are disabled.  Is this related to the problem somehow?  Has anyone else seen anything similar?

----------

## hiroki

ok.. i could never manage to solve this problem.. but i recently tried initng... didn't really think of my xdm-crash-kernel-bug-problem anymore.. i just wanted to give it a try. but now it seems that when i use initng i don't have any problems anymore [concerning the kernel-bug-issue]. i'll observe that for a while...

----------

## EricHsu

guys

I've been experiencing the same problem with kernel > 2.6.14. 

I got it solved the day before yesterday by searching through the forums.

By doing some tracing job, I guess this problem is caused by the using the fglrx's internal agpgart support. it seems that fglrx's internal agpgart dislike kernel > 2.6.14, it crashes the system and causes the pageattr.c error we've been seeing in the system log.

so, here is the solution - use external agpgart support.

steps:

1. compile your kernel with a proper agpgart support according to your chipset:

# make menuconfig

```

Device Drivers -> Character devices -> /dev/agpgart (AGP support) 

```

please DO choose the right chipset support, I used to thought my ati card should be using "ATI chipset support", but, I was wrong, my chipset is Intel 855PM, so I have to choose 

```

 <M>   Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support 

```

you can find out your chipset by /usr/sbin/lspci. then:

recompile your kernel and reboot

```

# make && make modules_install

```

2. config your xorg.conf to use the external agpgart support rather than fglrx's built-in agpgart support:

add the UserInternalAGPGART option to xorg.conf

```

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "ATI Graphics Adapter 0"

        Driver      "fglrx"

        Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"

...

```

let me know if this works for you : )

note: using external agpgart does not decrease x's rendering performance, at least I'm having the same glxgears output w/o fglrx's internal agpgart support - yes I know glxgears is not for performance testing...

refs:

 - https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-420577-highlight-kernel+arch+i386+mm+pageattr+c.html

 - https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-440403-highlight-pageattr.html

edit:

I've done some testing again, if you have built the right external agpgart module, no matter commenting out the "UseInternal..." line OR setting it to "yes", fglrx will use the external agpgart module, dmesg:

```

[fglrx] Internal AGP support requested, but kernel AGP support active.

[fglrx] Have to use kernel AGP support to avoid conflicts.

```

if you do not build any agpgart chipset support or build a wrong one as I did, fglrx will use its internal agpgart support which will crash your x as mentioned.

so just build the right agpgart chipset support while compiling kernel. then, you may add "UseInternal..." line in the xorg.conf to tell x to use external agpgart or just let fglrx auto detect it for you  :Smile: 

----------

## EricHsu

 *hess wrote:*   

> Here's a question for you guys.  If you get the kernel crash when you reboot/poweroff, how are you rebooting/poweroffing? 

 

use the magical SysRq key

1. compile your kernel with sysrq key support: make menuconfig, go to "Kernel hacking":

```

[*] Magic SysRq key

```

2. when system crashes

```

 - Alt + SysRq + S: "S"ync data from mem to disk

 - Alt + SysRq + U: "U"mount partitions

 - Alt + SysRq + B: re"B"oot the system

```

note: if you're using laptop, maybe you'll have to press one more key "Fn" like me: "Fn + Alt + SysRq + <command>" - since my SysRq key is the same key with "Delete" in the keyboard.

HTH  :Smile: 

----------

## -fenice-

This Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "no" thing correct the bug of logout crash... But it causes a new problem on my laptop : OpenGL doesn't work anymore...

----------

## EricHsu

 *-fenice- wrote:*   

> This Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "no" thing correct the bug of logout crash... But it causes a new problem on my laptop : OpenGL doesn't work anymore...

 

did you mean the dri not working anymore?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> $ glxinfo
> 
> name of display: :0.0
> ...

 

could you post your lspci result & the kernel config of the agpgart

```

Device Drivers -> Character devices -> /dev/agpgart (AGP support)

(paste the chipset support you've selected)

```

I experienced that too, since I built-in a wrong chipset support, then dri didn't work if set "UseInternal..." to "no".

----------

## Spiffster

 *seiichiro0185 wrote:*   

> I'm experiencing this on a laptop with an Radeon 9700 Mobility (as I wrote before), and the hiroki and pmouse seem to have a Mobility 9600. So at least it isn't one specific model, but it seems (from all who have postet which cards they use) that it affects the 9x00 series.
> 
> 

 

I can confirm this problem also exists on my laptop which has a Radeon 9700 Mobility. I know the 9700 mobility is based on the Radeon 9600 core (not 9700), so perhaps the problem is related to the 9600 core?

For me it means I cannot log out of X, but if i choose to shutdown, the system shuts down cleanly, although the screen turns black when X shuts down. Also, it still reacts to ctrl-alt-del or the power button (acpid shuts it down cleanly). But i cannot make changes to my X configuration and restart X, or even log out and log in again.

----------

## Spiffster

As suggested in this thread, I have tried to switch back to the kernel AGP driver (compiled Intel 440LX/BX/GX as module and set "UseInternalAGPGART" "no" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf). 

This has partly solved the problem. I can now select shutdown from the Gnome logout menu, and actually get some console output while shutting down (instead of a black screen). Switching to VT1 while X is running (and switching back to X) works, but this has also worked previously. However, I still get the kernel panic if i try to run

```
/etc/init.d/xdm stop
```

from the console. This also happens if i try to shut down the machine from the console (as opposed to from the Gnome logout menu).

I use xorg-x11-6.8.2-r7, kernel compiled from gentoo-sources-2.6.16-r7 and ati-drivers-8.24.8. The machine is an Acer Travelmate 8004LMi which has an ATI Radeon 9700 Mobility. Any suggestions for further things I could try?

----------

## mathfeel

Has any one fixed this problem yet?

Requiring gdm to restart X and/or switching on/off internalAGP for fglrx does not solve the problem for me. I still can't switch between tty and X and kernel panic whenever /etc/init.d/xdm stop

gentoo-sources-2.6.16-r17

ati-drivers-8.24.8

xorg-x11-7.0-r1

----------

## ponzio

also for me, nothing solves the problem...

and i experience a kernel panic also using mplayer!!!

ati-drivers-8.24.8

kernel 2.6.16-gentoo-r1

----------

## Jkay

Switching to internal kernel AGP, and altering Xorg.conf, and then of course re-installing the ATI proprietary drivers worked perfectly for me. 

Make sure you are 100% certain that you chose the correct mobo chipset in the AGP drivers section of the kernel menuconfig

----------

## mathfeel

 *Jkay wrote:*   

> Switching to internal kernel AGP, and altering Xorg.conf, and then of course re-installing the ATI proprietary drivers worked perfectly for me. 
> 
> Make sure you are 100% certain that you chose the correct mobo chipset in the AGP drivers section of the kernel menuconfig

 

This is the confusing point. Is the setting to enable internal kernel AGP

```
Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "no" 
```

This is my current setting.

I am using intel_agp, pretty sure that's correct. I have an IBM ThinkPad T42.

----------

## BlueShark

Hey guys,

I had this problem for a long time and finally I found this thread. I followed the describtions in this thread to change my xorg.conf, my kernel config, etc. in the hope that all problems caused by the ati-drivers would disapear. But I received still a kernel panic by closing X. However I realized that the kernel panic appears no longer this often. By taking a closer look to that, I made a really weird notice. Now I am 90% sure, that X crashes during shutdown on my system, when I do not close all programms by hand, which I started by hand.

For example I start evolution and close evolution. When I do a ps -ax then I see that evolution-data-server and evolution alarm-modify is still running. Without killing these procceses X will crash. Same thing if I start any init script with '/etc/init.d/any start' after xdm start has started. Then I have to stop that before X is stopped.

Since I began following these rules I've never had those problems. But I have no clue why.

----------

## ninjaboy13

I had the same problem, the only way I could fix it was to drop down my kernel to 2.6.14-r5 and then reinstall my ati-drivers.  I am using 8.25.  Hope that helps.

----------

## BlueShark

After a new driver release from ATI I installed the new ones ( version 8.25.18 ). Since I installed those drivers, all my problems with the ati-drivers seems to be gone.   :Very Happy: 

----------

